
Microsoft's HTML5 Games Resource - TazeTSchnitzel
http://buildnewgames.com/
======
twog
Microsoft is really changing my view of them. I find myself loving the time &
effort they're putting into developer resources. I guess the sleeping giant
wasnt sleeping after all

~~~
jules
Also interesting that some of the tutorials are showing Linux screenshots.
E.g. <http://buildnewgames.com/taming-the-svg-beast/> shows the graphics being
developed in Inkscape on Ubuntu.

~~~
azakai
Also, some of the articles mention things that don't work in IE but do work
elsewhere (like the ammo.js physics library). I am quite impressed that
Microsoft is sponsoring this.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Are you using IE9 or IE10? IE10 supports lots of stuff IE9 doesn't.

~~~
azakai
I'm going by what the article says (it said "doesn't work in IE"). I don't
have a windows machine to test on myself.

------
rickdale
I don't think "It's really good" is appropriate for this title. It's pretty
cool, but its no more than a site with some javascript examples. It's not
really good if you are trying to learn about game development as no links are
like "START HERE" or "Tutorial" its more of a reference for people that
already make games.

this site seems like a bandaid for the IE problem drawing attention to what IE
can do rather than what it cannot.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
With regards to tutorials, yes, it's not for absolute beginners. Still, it has
some good guides on things like how to do multiplayer:
<http://buildnewgames.com/real-time-multiplayer/>

Also, aside from the obvious example of WebGL, what's something important that
IE10 doesn't do?

~~~
mtgx
Should be easy enough to see what HTML5 features it's lacking compared to
other browsers on <http://html5test.com>.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Ah, unfortunately, I do not have Windows 8 at hand, and I have no hardware-
assisted virtualisation. Oh well.

~~~
bwilliams
<http://html5test.com/compare/browser/ie10.html> problem solved.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Looks reasonable. IE 10 could be better, but you know, it's great that we'll
soon be seeing lots of Windows 8 computers with support for these web
standards.

------
MatthewPhillips
I didn't notice this until I looked at the source of the site, but the
background is a game. Use your arrows keys to fly around, space to shoot some
asteroids.

------
brador
Where's the money in HTML5 games? it's fun to play with but I have yet to see
anyone make any money from making html5 games. Anyone have counter examples?

~~~
phoboslab
There's actually a lot of money in HTML5 games right now. I posted a detailed
rundown of my earnings from games on reddit a while ago:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/xc4rs/anonymous_ind...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/xc4rs/anonymous_indie_game_dev_earnings_poll/c5l2tyn)

These are all fairly simple games. Nothing fancy.

My main job is still maintaining and selling my game engine (
<http://impactjs.com/> ) - where I can't complain about money either.

~~~
aiurtourist
ImpactJS is awesome. Can you shed some light on how successful it's been?

------
jxcole
An aside: I find that this site looks absolutely beautiful on my phone.

~~~
navs
Yes, they really are embracing the whole 'responsive' thing.

Does anyone else chuckle when seeing conditional comments for IE on a
microsoft site?

------
azakai
"Oddly" missing articles on WebGL...

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It's IE-sponsored, that isn't a terribly big surprise.

~~~
azakai
Hence my scare-quotes ;)

------
fourmii
I followed the Sprite Animation tutorial awhile back and found it super
useful.

And I like the looks of the retro website...

------
opminion
Nothing about making games playable and fun?

I thought that we had all learned since the eighties that making computer
games is not only about overcoming technical constraints.

That's the "gamified" part of a game. Is it really so orthogonal to
programming that it doesn't deserve a mention?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Of course games need to be playable and fun. But that's not the point of this
site, I would guess.

Plenty of people have made good resources on making fun and playable games.
But this is one of the few good resources on making games _in HTML5_.

Why redo what many others have done better?

------
irollboozers
This is very nitpicky and not productive, but I just want to click something
on that page!

------
mtgx
Is Microsoft taking us back to the old days of purple and green websites with
all this "Metro style"?

~~~
k-mcgrady
The colour scheme of that site has nothing to do with Metro. Metro isn't a
colour scheme it's a 'design language'.[1]

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_(design_language)#Princip...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_\(design_language\)#Principles)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
And, for that matter, this only looks to be Metro-inspired, not Metro.

